# Night out 27th of Nov (Friday)



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Err,

We have a thread meeting the new people, thinking looking to include people that are arriving soon. Suggested before was Barasti so is Friday 27th ok? Is that good for people? Names under this post? (hope I'm not treading on peoples toes!)


----------



## karlamirdif (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, im up for it if theres quite a few going!!


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

27th is Sunday. If it is on Friday which is 25th im up to it


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

27 is frieday but can you make it in 19 after 2 days in barasti i will brink all my friend from Amrica and Arab


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh silly me, ofcoz, i looked at December month. too bad. can't make it. For You who is going have fun.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry, meant Friday 27th Nov! Wrong title


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd love to but I'll be in Egypt...Eid then National day makes it a great time to get away and maximise those precious leave days! Have fun and I'll hope to catch the next one.


----------



## NeoJFK (Sep 23, 2009)

I am in for friday
Is it still in the pipe ??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have corrected the thread title to avoid confusion. 

-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you....there seem to be a variety of threads asking to meet new people and no actual place to say you are coming and are available for a particular date. Could we add names to this thread to get a general idea of who is about and suggestions of where to meet? I give up after this!

I will start

ME!!! available (add names if you want to come to give everyone an idea)


----------



## karlamirdif (Nov 12, 2009)

I can come!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats two of us for tomorrow then?!


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

I think a lot of people are out of town for the long weekend...


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

What a shame, there was free drink from 4-6 inc champagne for everyone. Nevermind, obviously no one was bothered.


----------

